# Lithium Orotate Dosing?



## DrewDrewson (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey everyone, I just started taking lithium orotate for mood swings (possibly mild bipolar). For anyone in the know, how many times a day and what time of day should I be taking this medication? I took 10mg yesterday at about 5 PM and again today at 7 AM. Does twice a day 12 hours apart sound right, or can I get by with once a day?


----------



## DrewDrewson (Mar 29, 2010)

For anyone interested it's been three days now at 10mg in the morning and 10mg 12 hours later at bedtime. It's over the counter so no need for prescription and is touted as being safer and more effective than the prescription versions. Supposedly it takes 5 days for it to build to a sustainable therapuetic level, so we shall see in another couple days. Right now I'm feeling good but it could just be another up period for me. 

My stack is now: 
1000mg tyrosine, one verde botanica rhodiola cap at 7 AM
One 50 mg 5 htp capsule, 10 mg lithium orotate at 9 AM
1000 mg tyrosine at 11 AM
Another rhodiola cap early afternoon
10 mg lithium, 50 mg 5 htp 9 PM

I feel there's been some undoubtable progress with this routine. Definitely far more effective than any crap a doctor's prescribed except for maybe dexedrine, but that comes with a major price.


----------

